# Feedback on Rant about asking health questions on critters



## AkTomboy (Feb 19, 2011)

GRrrrrrr ~ Okay so I would like some feedback please ~ 

Maybe its just me but I find annoying  when you are trying to puchase an animal and ask the normal rundown of health questions to get a reply saying that " you would have to spend hunderds of $$ more" on said animal and to go find a "regular breeder"  

So am I not supposed to ask health questions, I find it better if a person trying to purchase on of my animals asks all the questions they like even if I can not provide the answers, or even the answers they want to hear. 

I by no means wanted to offend the people I was just wanting to know the health of the animals, as we all know there is no guarantee that any animal will be 100% healthy its entire life. But how they start off their lives has a big part of the health later down the road.

Has things changed since the last time I purchased animals? 

Sorry if this type of stuff shouldnt be posted here, I was hoping to hear from other farmer / rancher people


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2011)

I would expect answers to my questions too. I want to know I'm starting out with a healthy animal. Obviously, you don't want to buy from that farm. Wonder what they have to hide.


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 19, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would expect answers to my questions too. I want to know I'm starting out with a healthy animal. Obviously, you don't want to buy from that farm. Wonder what they have to hide.


Thank you for your reply, I was starting to wonder if I was even more off my rocker than I thought.

I replied to her first email explaining why I had asked what I did, the reply I got was  I am "rude, hostile and not worthy of one of her critters"

I will also mention I have these same types of animals, for me I would rather one ask me questions. Even if I can not answer or answer how I think they want me to, it shows me they know what they are getting into. None of this ooo look at the cria, puppy, foal only to have a bit of time go by and they find out they spit, bark or need a good fence. Then having the new owner "not have the amount of time" they thought they had when they got them.

It is hard to find these guys anywhos up here, and I would rather spend my $$ in state but when people act like this its hard.

Thank you again for your reply


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2011)

I would think that someone would be happy you are asking questions so they know that their animals are going to a good home. But then again, I started in alpacas and people were eager to make sure their alpacas were going to a good home. But even when I got into Nigerians, I expected all my questions answered and I bought from farms who were eager to supply answers. Good luck with your search.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 19, 2011)

AkTomboy said:
			
		

> I replied to her first email explaining why I had asked what I did, the reply I got was  I am "rude, hostile and not worthy of one of her critters"


This response was so awful it almost made me laugh...in disbelief.  Thank goodness she replied in this way.  Otherwise, you might've ended up with one of her diseased animals.  She is obviously hiding something big.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree.  I want people to ask questions and they have every right to do so.  It's their money they are spending for one of my animals.  I give my customers a copy of the test results along with the care sheets and other paperwork.  If a breeder hedges on providing info and test results, go somewhere else and don't look back.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 19, 2011)

I totally agree.  If the animals are healthy and the breeder is halfway knowledgeable they should be more than willing to answer your questions.  And if they aren't knowledgeable they should appreciate the opportunity to learn about the things you're asking about.


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope she has healthy animals and that they find happy healthy loving homes for the babies. 

I was just shocked by the responce, with me being new to the world of goats I have been asking lots of questions and no one has batted an eye answering any of the stupid things I hae come up with.

I have the animals she has, and have had them for years. I have also bred them and sold the babies, when people aske me questions I have no problem answering them even if its not what they want to know.

I was just very shocked by the replies from her. 

Thank you for feedback


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats unpleasant...I would'nt do business with that farm at all.  Obviously she is hiding something!  Those questions are customary for sure.

Chaulk it up to expirence and keep looking.  Good luck on your search! There are nice healthy animals out there with nice farmers who know their animals!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Feb 20, 2011)

I want people to ask me questions whenever I sell any goats. Then I know they are more likely to be owners who will care about their goats rather then the too often owners I have seen in this area. They don't care if they are healthy, they don't care about anything except buying animals and keeping them as cheap as possible. :/


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 21, 2011)

I would immediately bypass anyone who got defensive when health questions are asked.

As for her not wanting to sell you a critter because she thought you rude?  I've done that before.  A lady wanted to buy my sheep and she was a sweet, lovely woman...unfortunately her husband was a rude, sour, bigotted, ignorant man. 

 No way was I going to let my good animals be raised by someone of this class.....I _gave_ them away instead to a home where the menfolk actually appear normal and nice.  

Not saying you were rude to this lady at all....  but rudeness would be enough to make me turn down a sale.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!  If a seller treated me that way, I'd RUN away from that guy FAST.  I recently decided to start a flock of registered Barbados Black Belly sheep.  I was very pleased to find out there is a consortium of breeders that are interested in the preservation and expansion of this relatively rare breed.  They are open and honest about health and genetics of their animals and want buyers to be fully informed.  My first lambs arrive in April.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 10, 2011)

Ive ran into alot of people buying and selling, if i know im selling to a person who is just starting out i give them a copy of medicines they might need and also a copy of when shots, vaccines and preventives need to be given, I'm always honest about my animals. I love them even if I'm selling them, if I run into a buyer who totally irrites me, I won't sell to them again. And I have had a few of them. they get knocked off my sell to list, as far as being a buyer, I ask questions, espically if I don't know the person selling, also I look over the animal, but when they get home I treat them like they never had anything done to them, cdt shot, worming, isolation, untill I know they are a healthy animal. I've a one person who I felt like was going to be a real problem, sometimes they except more from you, lowere cost, quarentees, whinging about past problems from other sellers, don't want to get papers, but ask if you'll hold papers for a couple of years,(because they might change there minds) after you sold at a lower cost to help them out. just know who your buying from and if they can answer questions and they are knowledgable buy it, if they can't walk away.


----------

